# Size of sink for full size Havanese?



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Everyone! 
We are renovating our laundry room and I would like it to be my grooming room also.We are getting a tall, spraying tap but I'm just wondering what size sink I need to bathe a full size havanese. If you have any other suggestions of things to add to our laundry room to make bath time easier, I would love to hear it.
Thanks again!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I used the old laundry tub type sink it was a perfect size. My sisters house has a smaller one that is much better looking but water goes all over the back splash.
You need to find one that your sprayer works with.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks! We are looking for a deep stainless steel sink. We are putting a countertop over our washer and dryer and putting in a cabinet with a sink on the end.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My sink is a farmer's sink and is 25 x 17 x 8 deep and has a sprayer. Tyler is full grown but small at 12 1/2 lb and about 10 in tall. I think, however, when Karen saw it, she said it would be great for Kodi and he is on the bigger side at ~16 lb.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a deep sink in kitchen, one side is bigger than the other, this helps a lot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> My sink is a farmer's sink and is 25 x 17 x 8 deep and has a sprayer. Tyler is full grown but small at 12 1/2 lb and about 10 in tall. I think, however, when Karen saw it, she said it would be great for Kodi and he is on the bigger side at ~16 lb.


Yes, I'd LOVE to have your sink!!! I have your typical two sided sink, and Kodi doesn't really fit well in either side. So he stands in the larger/deeper side, and puts his front feet on the divider. Not ideal, but we get the job done!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, my boys always stand on the divider while bathing, no big problem, the job gets done. I am only bathing about 1x month now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I had my laundry room changed around to put in a laundry sink, too. I love it. It is about 21" x 16" x 13" deep. Here is a picture of Tucker modeling it, and not too happy about it, either, ha! :bathbaby:

Oh, he is 14.5 pounds.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a standard size laundry tub. Whimsy is 13 pounds and does just fine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Yes, my boys always stand on the divider while bathing, no big problem, the job gets done. I am only bathing about 1x month now.


I agree, it works OK, and is a MUCH better option for my back than the bath tub!!!. But it WOULD be nice to have a sink big enough that I could keep ALL of him INSIDE it. I think we'd end up with less water on the floor!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Whatever sink you end up with, put it at whatever level lets you stand upright, and place your hand flat on the bottom without having to bend over. We have the standard plastic laundry tub in the puppy room, but I did away with the legs and built a platform to raise it up.

Even if you are young enough not to have a back, you will appreciate it some time later.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyone! This is very helpful!


Tom King said:


> Whatever sink you end up with, put it at whatever level lets you stand upright, and place your hand flat on the bottom without having to bend over. We have the standard plastic laundry tub in the puppy room, but I did away with the legs and built a platform to raise it up.
> 
> Even if you are young enough not to have a back, you will appreciate it some time later.


Thanks Tom! That's a really good tip!


----------

